# April fool prank



## amjath (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi guys,
Post today's (April fools prank) which u find in internet. Please share we have a good laugh.

I came across 2 today.

1. YouTube shutting down and winner to be chosen video 
2. Google nose
*www.google.co.in/intl/en-GB/landing/nose/

:ROFL:


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2013)

www.gmail.com/blue

*youtu.be/_qFFHC0eIUc


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy April fools day?

Flipkarts Delivery of Cash prank is rather convincing lol.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Google Nose*

Google's 2013 aprils fools joke.

*www.google.com/intl/en/landing/nose/


----------



## theserpent (Apr 1, 2013)

Nokia 900  check out my thread already fooled 1


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 1, 2013)

Google investing in GlaDOS like supercomputer
Check this out guys


----------



## theserpent (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ hahahaahahha


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 1, 2013)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



april fool


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 1, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Google Nose*

Hehehe

Hehehe


----------



## roypurohit (Apr 1, 2013)

*Google Nose Beta*

Here google introduced new Google Nose Sense Google Nose BETA New GIFT for April month


----------



## dan4u (Apr 1, 2013)

another one by youtube

The YouTube collection

Order your's Here


----------



## Shah (Apr 1, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Nokia 900  check out my thread already fooled 1



And, I am the one who got fooled.



theserpent said:


> Nokia 900  check out my thread already fooled 1



And, I am the one who got fooled.


----------



## amjath (Apr 1, 2013)

Google has done sooo much home work for this april fools day I love em



ithehappy said:


> www.gmail.com/blue
> 
> *youtu.be/_qFFHC0eIUc


they are poking Windows Blue as well 


theserpent said:


> Nokia 900  check out my thread already fooled 1





Nerevarine said:


> Google investing in GlaDOS like supercomputer
> Check this out guys





arijitsinha said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



owesome


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 1, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goddayum you!!!! Spoiled my precious Mins!!! :angry:

Btw , how about this ??
Razer Naga phone Update


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2013)

Okay I'm asking this rather dumb, what does that thing mean, which Arijit posted? They look like inverted signal bars to me!


----------



## RCuber (Apr 1, 2013)

IGN Middle East to Become IGN Middle East and India  

check their video


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 1, 2013)

From Valve: Half Life 4 confirmed: Half-Life 4 · AppID: 800 · Steam Database

Gamefaqs Poll: EA takes over Nintendo: Poll of the Day- How do you feel about EA's announced corporate takeover of Nintendo?
 - GameFAQs


----------



## amjath (Apr 1, 2013)

Nokia turns up the heat with its first microwave oven – Nokia Conversations : the official Nokia blog



RCuber said:


> IGN Middle East to Become IGN Middle East and India
> 
> check their video



Welcome back bro


----------



## RCuber (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ Blah.. couldn't resist staying away from TDF


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/c2XXQeD.jpg

best prank someone has pulled off today

PS: i realized whats wrong by the time i read "Nexus 20".


----------



## quagmire (Apr 1, 2013)

This years April pranks roundup here


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 1, 2013)

sam said:


> *i.imgur.com/c2XXQeD.jpg
> 
> best prank someone has pulled off today
> 
> PS: i realized whats wrong by the time i read "Nexus 20".



Apparently i'm that industry insider who lives in the siberian forests


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 1, 2013)

This one is from imgur imgur: the simple imgur blog


----------



## Shah (Apr 1, 2013)

Check this out guys!

GSMArena ReviewerBot 9000


----------



## Flash (Apr 1, 2013)

Google nose is the ultimate. 
The video is professional enough to fool anyone.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 1, 2013)

Biggest Troll Ever..!!!
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/902113_10151524771602103_1741724980_o_zps99c495e4.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ Hey whats wroing in that pic , the gross is correct .


----------



## Flash (Apr 1, 2013)

^ He should be meaning AJAY DEVGAN!


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 1, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ Hey whats wroing in that pic , the gross is correct .



Dude everything is wrong with that movie


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 1, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Dude everything is wrong with that movie



I know that ...


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 1, 2013)

Razer Released an announcement that all of their mouses can now be used as a communication device ,(like a phone) . using a software update. 
It had a Razer Naga Pic with a guy talking through it. Seemed professional enough to get trolled.

Haha , for once I though maybe Their High-End mice might have that sort of hardware , but when I read that ( all of their mice can be used as a phone via a software update. ) Then I relaised the prank in it.


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 1, 2013)

Check this one 

 *bit.ly/H1oYV2


----------



## amjath (Apr 2, 2013)

Shah said:


> Check this out guys!
> 
> GSMArena ReviewerBot 9000



i thought it is real bro 

the conclusion was suspicious to me

Epic troll

Ericsson T28z review

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2013/04/ericssont28zreviewlead03.jpg
*www.engadget.com/2013/04/01/ericsson-t28z-review/

Another one

Single-text e-reader review
*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2013/03/dsc00890lead.jpg
*www.engadget.com/2013/04/01/dnp-single-text-e-reader-review-a-rising-fad-with-long-term-pro/


----------



## Thunder (Apr 2, 2013)

The New Apple Console 
*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/04/02/gega6usu.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2013)

^You can play temple run on it for 29.99$
(Sound effects come as DLC for 19$)


----------



## Thunder (Apr 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^You can play temple run on it for 29.99$
> (Sound effects come as DLC for 19$)



Brace yourselves...iFans incoming


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! Got selected as Google Statistician-Trainee!!
yes, Google India Pvt. Ltd, Bangalore!! Ctc 14 lakhs per annum!!
Joining on Aug 31st 2013..
------------------------------------------------




ye sab post mat kia karo
appka name padh ke e samne vala samaj jayega aap aapril fool bana rahe ho lol D


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 2, 2013)

Ctc 14 lakhs per annum!!

------------------------------------------------




ye sab post mat kia karo[/QUOTE]
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amjath (Apr 2, 2013)

Another Roundup for u guys
April Fools' Day roundup: hamster beats, pirate's booty and Play-Doh printing


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Apr 12, 2013)

This was a good one lol


----------

